# Loss of appetite and Beapher Malt Paste (rats)



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey

Since the boys have been on Baytril (course of 10 days), they have lost their appetite. They will still eat their dairy yoghurt drops (a treat after taking their meds), and they ate their cous cous mix last night, but they don't touch their dry food. I either have to hand feed them their favourite bits or they don't go near it. I'm getting them a new food today so hopefully this will get their interest and they will eat again but I wonder if its the meds causing this, as all three boys have lost their appetite, not just David or Jack.

Could I use something like Beapher Malt Paste to keep their guts working whilst being medicated with antibiotics? I've read it has probiotics in it. 

Is there anything I can do for them? David needs another course of Baytril, possibly combined with Doxy or similar for at least another 2 weeks, so I don't want him to starve or his weight to drop anymore than it already has.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I am so sorry hun I have no idea...just wanted to send good vibes your way!! Hope they all get better soon!


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

niki87 said:


> I am so sorry hun I have no idea...just wanted to send good vibes your way!! Hope they all get better soon!


thank you. they are 20 months old, and it's the first time I've had to deal with illness with them, so they have been pretty healthy up to now.


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

I wouldn't give dairy drops (or anything like that) as the calcium can/will interfere with the absorbtion of the antibiotics - using that same logic avoid yogurt etc. 

I would try some Nutri-cal - it's a yummy paste that is packed full of calories - good for rats that are losing weight or aren't putting it on. 

If wet food it working, then stick with it. Cous cous, brown rice booster, complan, porridge all go down well. 

I would also (though you should be already if you are feeding a homemade mix) get some Dr Squiggles to put in their water. The probiotic one would be useful.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

siberiankiss said:


> I wouldn't give dairy drops (or anything like that) as the calcium can/will interfere with the absorbtion of the antibiotics - using that same logic avoid yogurt etc.
> 
> I would try some Nutri-cal - it's a yummy paste that is packed full of calories - good for rats that are losing weight or aren't putting it on.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I never knew that the yoghurt could interfere with the antibiotics. I'll stop that now and use something else as a treat, like a piece of kibble or a piece of pasta.

I bought some Naturediet Lite today to give them to keep them eating.

They are having some Daily Essentials in their water at the moment too. 

EDIT: Just given them a handful of Xtra Vital with some of their old food and they are sitting here eating the new food.


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

That's excellent news that they're eating - I would see about getting some Complan or Nutri-cal down them though - it will help with putting weight on (and they need the extra weight to fight illnesses - I like to keep my rats on the bigger side of healthy in case they need to fight an illness).


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

siberiankiss said:


> That's excellent news that they're eating - I would see about getting some Complan or Nutri-cal down them though - it will help with putting weight on (and they need the extra weight to fight illnesses - I like to keep my rats on the bigger side of healthy in case they need to fight an illness).


thanks. I'm going to order some Senior Aid and some Nutri-cal from the RW tonight. I've heard they get meds out quickly.


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

Yes they do. If you send an e-mail to Sabby she will try and get it to you next day.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

If you can get some 10+ (or higher) manuka honey that helped my boys with their appetite when they were very poorly.


----------

